# A tasteful Lingerie Shoot.........!!!!!!!!!!!



## oldnavy170

This was my first lingerie shoot. She wanted to do this for her boyfriend and have a poster size photo printed for Valentines Day. :heart: I hope you like them!!!!

1





2




3




4




5


----------



## TATTRAT

sorry, have to say it, she looks miserable. Nothing in the eyes that says "want".

Nothing against you as the photog, but all in the subject. She seems bored out of her gourd. The shots also feel a bit soft to me as well, could be more crisp.

I could be way off base, no harm intended. just my novice $.02


----------



## jlykins

I agree she looks bored. On the other hand, if my wife did a photoshoot like this for me, I wouldn't care what look she had on her face.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

TATTRAT said:


> sorry, have to say it, she looks miserable. Nothing in the eyes that says "want".



Agreed and the last one is out of focus the subject is the eyes, not some eyelash and most of the eyebrow. 

I also believe you should use more dramatic lighting, Use a kicker in there and a key with no fill or something, something to make it more...enticing than the flat light that's as is.


----------



## Arch

yea her expression isn't great in some of them, but for a wall poster i think the first one is ok... with a few adjustments ....


Before:






After:






This was just using levels and curves to begin with... then using curves adjustments on selected areas. The white clothing was masked at all times to avoid blow out. Then sharpen to finish, a bigger file would give better results as i have introduced some pixelation here.
Also i think you must have whitened the eyes?... i had trouble trying to keep the brightness down and even had to burn the white back a little, so in the original file you just wanna dodge them a little but not alot.


----------



## oldnavy170

I do agree with you all about her expression.  I asked her if she wanted to smile in them but she said she wanted a "serious" look.

A few of them are a tad soft.  I am ordering lighting but as of now I only have my flash and I used natural light.  I know lighting would of made this alot better.

I am still pretty happy with they the way they came out and I KNOW her boyfriend will be happy too.


----------



## JaimeGibb

I agree about her expression too. Her face doesn't say "sexy", it says "get this photog out of my face"...the only one I really like is the last one, not because of your work, but because her expression is more soft and her eyes stand out more.


----------



## oldnavy170

Here is one of her smiling but it doesn't have that "I'm sexy" feel to it.


----------



## JaimeGibb

I actually r eally like that one...it doesnt exactly have to say "sexy"...but I feel like if the choices are happy and cute or serious and mad, id go with happy and cute.


----------



## Teresa

ya i was going to say what everyone else has said but i wont so all i WILL say is DITTO....

i dont think i am brave enough to do a shoot like that.


----------



## scubabear6

As a man My only comment about her expression She had one? Didnt notice. LOL actually very nice shots and I like the one of her where she's smiling


----------



## oldnavy170

Teresa said:


> ya i was going to say what everyone else has said but i wont so all i WILL say is DITTO....
> 
> i dont think i am brave enough to do a shoot like that.


 

I actually used a Victoria Secret Catalog for inspiration.  Its wasn't so bad taking the photos and I was just unsure of "poses" for this style portrait shoot.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

I think she probably wasn't bored at all, maybe that just is her sexy face. LOL KWIM? I get accused of looking mad a lot when really I am not at all, it's just an expression that doesn't read the same as my feelings at the moment.  Maybe you could play some type of music I'm not sure why this is but I have heard Raggae is good for these shoots.  LOL


----------



## dpolston

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> ...sexy face!



ROFL! No... what _DO _you mean?!?  ;o) As far as music... You need the classic; "Barry White!"

Before I loose track; I like the second one and IMO, that is your best shot as a poster child! I do agree on the facial expression but I don't think you could control that, she has to. I have shot dozens of those sessions and I know that sometimes facial expressions are that last thing on your mind. You're looking at lighting, poses, making sure the tummy is sucked in and the back is arched with the head tilted down correctly... and with less clothes, the better the chances are you will not get a flattering body image. 

I think you did great and I think you can redeem yourself in number 2. If a re-shoot is an option, give her a drink or 2 and break out the "Bom-chic-a wah-wah" sound track and have fun!


----------



## Double H

It appears, to me, you may be using too many lights. I count at least three to four catchlights in her eyes. My approach would be to use one main lightsource and try to bounce it for fill, I may also add one light behind her for some hairlighting, and more fill. I would also pull her much farther away from the backdrop to get rid of unwanted cast shadows. She is sexy, though!

Less is more.


----------



## itsanaddiction

so i skipped to the end and didn't read everything, but you need different poses. and that doesn't really seem like something i would ever suggest you let someone print poster size. seriously look at magazines for poses and outfits and see whats sexy and tasteful vs trashy and obscene. besides even the trashy hot ones she can get printed and give to her b/f


----------



## Icon72

I know it's been said but she doesn't look comfortable at all. Sure she'd dressed sexy but with that demeanor she may as well be headed to the grocery store rather than the bedroom.


----------



## Kipper

oldnavy170 said:


> Here is one of her smiling but it doesn't have that "I'm sexy" feel to it.


 
This to me at least seems more natual and comfortable. I am also left with the thought- if that tattoo is a name, then what does she call the other one?:lmao:


----------



## nossie

her black hair against the black background - are you using a back light?

What about using a prop? eating some joghurt from a silver spoon or eating / sucking a chocolate finger slowly, oh so sloooowly 


......edit....
Anyone remember the Cadbury's Flake commercial with the ringing telephone?.. Caused a stir with the conservative side of the 80s. My then teenage hormones won't ever let me forget, it was like any time of the day porn and thanks to YouTube I've found if for you....




 
What a way to eat chocolate!!


----------



## JIP

I think the biggest problem with this shoot is the giant field of white that is her outfit.  To me it just takes over the image I think the smiling one looks so much better just because all that white is broken up with her arms.


----------



## Mesoam

i don't think a big smile is needed a sh*t eating grin would have been PERFECT (like a devious smile!)...i still like the shots, maybe convert a few to B/W?


----------



## iflynething

What's you charge for this and how much work was involved. I see you have a nice and decent backdrop there

~Michael~


----------



## photogoddess

You've got a pretty good start but agree that there could be some improvement next time. Don't be afraid to bump up the ISO on your camera so that you can shoot with a higher shutter speed and will have a tad more DOF. Some separation of the subject's hair and the back ground would be good and can be obtained using a small lamp with a low wattage bulb set behind her. No fancy or expensive lighting needed. If it's giving you too much of an 80's hair light effect... drape a white sheet or pillow cloth over the shade. Just take care not to leave it on there long as some bulbs do tend to get hot. 

A more serious look is ok but try a few with a slight smile. I usually tell my client to think happy, sexy thoughts and to take a deep breath in through the nose and out through the mouth and to keep the little smile on their face. That almost always keeps a semi serious look without them looking pissed off. 

That all said... I love the last one but agree that it's a tad soft. You can help it a bit by doing a b&w conversion or using a small brush and burning in around her eyes (eyeliner), lashes, around the edge of the iris and the pupils. Set to 20% - burn as needed. It can often help a great but slightly out of focus image to seem not so soft.


----------



## iflynething

I may be doing the same type thing. I was looking at my pictures and she was liking all my work and she want to do an "intimate" (as she said it) shoot for her boyfriend for Valentine's Day. She says intimate and she means it too. I told her $100 and that would take care of the shoot, and retouching in PS of course. Print would be extra.

I'm not sure what poses she would want nor where I would want to take them. Because they will be these type pictures, it's not like there's many places outside to shoot for obvious reasons but I don't have a studio or backdrop. Any ideas what I can do.

She might have three other friends do it for their boyfriends too for Valentine's Day.

Sorry for asking this in this thread, but I didn't want to really have to start a new one.


Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

~Michael~


----------



## DSLR noob

Smile picture is better. and some women need to be able to pull of desire instead of boredom when donig a serious face. They think relaxing every single muscle in their face makes them look serious, her husband would get ni the mood a lot faster with a slight snarl waiting to break loose out of those lips and fierce eyes. Almost like "you, me, bed, now!"

random google searc for "fierce model"
http://www.perfectpose.com/hash/F/I/E/R/C/E/Fierce/flash/tmb/1144812732.jpg

somehting like that.


----------



## Tasmaster

iflynething said:


> I'm not sure what poses she would want nor where I would want to take them. Because they will be these type pictures, it's not like there's many places outside to shoot for obvious reasons but I don't have a studio or backdrop. Any ideas what I can do.



Her bed, or her place in general if practical. She will probably feel more comfortable, and that will show in the photos.


----------



## photogoddess

iflynething said:


> ...
> 
> I'm not sure what poses she would want nor where I would want to take them. Because they will be these type pictures, it's not like there's many places outside to shoot for obvious reasons but I don't have a studio or backdrop. Any ideas what I can do.
> 
> ...




Sorry for the hijack.... :blushing:

Lots of places. Her bed, a hotel, an air mattress on the floor, couch, bath tub, etc... PM me for my site info. I don't want to hijack too much.


----------



## leila

Kipper said:


> This to me at least seems more natual and comfortable. I am also left with the thought- if that tattoo is a name, then what does she call the other one?:lmao:



i agree happy is sexy x100... i would much rather do a portrait happy than serious any day.


----------



## flipstylephoto

ohh, just realized how old this thread was...but i guess i'll give a little C&C.. but looks like most topped it off.

Composition...does nothing for me. In those types of shots, they should be alittle more sexier poses and not dead center every time.  Step away a bit form the bg and let it dissappear into black...the wrinkles and lines are a little distracting. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cosmom3

I think you did a good job as the photographer. But like some of the others I can just not get over that face. Sexy is a tease expression...not "dont eff with me". I'm sure it varies for each couple...but her smile could of been used in a more flirtatious manner.

Great job for what you had to work with.:thumbup:


----------



## D-50

I woudl suggest for your nexxt shoot to not have the model standing so stiff in front of a plain background.  A lingere shoot typically is an environmental shoot, on a bed at the beach in some type of sensual setting.  You are not selling lingere so looking at Victoria secret may not be the best guidance.  You would be better off looking at Playboy.


----------



## nagoshua

I feel the pics need more passion. She doesnt look interested, maybe she just isnt amazingly photogenic. Try directing her more, think about different positions with her head, its the same in every picture. Maybe biting her lip, or a kinky little look from the side... i did a similar shoot with a friend who even though she was a very easy subject to work with gave me some looks of real passion, i just dont see it in this.

The poses you had her doing are not really very flattering either.

I think you should have gone for a much more low key look, she is too bright and i think seeing a bit more contrast and shadows would help accentuate her body. Also moving her away from the backdrop to would help to darken it a lot more... a black backdrop looks better if its wel and truly black.

Focusing is off in the full face portrait too.


----------



## JerryPH

There's been some hard and soft CC, and I will just offer my 2  cents. 

- the pics all look a little soft to me.

- the nicest one is the last one, but the DOF is so shallow that the left eye is less sharp than the right one

- Most of the pics are marred by a black backdrop. There was one that had a flash into the backdrop, and that helped some... but it would have been better if you used it as a hair light instead. Changing the venue would be a better idea... a bed, comfy couch, beach... something other than plain jane black... even a prop of some kind would have helped.. a teddy bear, a box of chocolats in the shape of a heart?

- I find the lighting setup on most weak. Many are lightly underexposed

- Many would improve with more smart sharpening

- In the future, the catch light for the eyes should show one flash, not three.

- Don't be afraid to get more dynamic with your model... talk more, direct more and make them vary expression more from shot to shot. Bring out the passion of the shoot in them. 

- When taking pics, be VERY wary of what some call "crotch shots". Her one pic smiling shows she has a wonderful smile, but the position she is sitting in would be better if cropped from mid-riff up.

- Speaking about cropping... the model doesn't ALWAYS have to be dead center. Variations of the rule of thirds help the composition now and then.

- did I mention props? 

It is VERY easy for me, even as a beginner to CC someone else's work but not follow my own advice. But I do know that from personal experience, if I do not have the technical side down... if I cannot get the shots technically correct, no matter how beautiful or how interesting the subject, the shot will fail. I think that there were more technical issues that impeded your level of success than anything else, but that on top of it, you added a couple more challenges with a model that was a little stiff (at least she appeared that way in the pics). 

You need to get your pics TACK sharp, get the DOF issues resolved and perfect the lighting a little more. Using different methods of lighting (Rembrant, open and closed loop and paramount lighting techniques for example), will give your pictures a more interesting look other than lighting from single planes for a whole session.

Having said all that, I think that you acheived some level of success, and certianly a LOT more than I would be able to in my first of such a shoot... but you do have lots of room for improvement.

To get more of the basics down, don't be afraid to gleam some good info and bend it to your needs from the Strobist site, this is a good place to get a lot of info from, even if all you have are studio lights.

I hope that I did not come off as harsh, and that whatever I said you realize and accept as coming from someone of limited experience.

I hope it helped. 

Edit: I just had a newbie epiphany... lol. If I was a photographer in this position, certainly I would want lots of sponteniety, however I would also want to have many "poses" and "scenarios" ready in my head and/or written down on paper, ready to direct to the model. How many of these were pre-planned and how many were done on the fly? I think I would want about a 75% planned and 25% spontaneous setup, and a 100% spontaneous "look" to all the pics. I would have a goal of something like 100-150 pictures over the course of 2-2.5 hours including several lighting changes and backdrop changes. Of course if time were an issue, a 90 minute and 50-75 picture setup with 3 location/backdrop/lighting changes could be done just as easily.

I will mention that I have a lot of respect for you and anyone that does this. Doing this kind of thing is DEFINATELY not easy for an experienced 'Tog, much less for a beginner, and never without lots and lots and lots of practice.


----------

